# Community Participation > Bookmarks >  Jo's Bookmarks

## - JO -

So I finally found my idea !

I'll make three bookmarks, each one on the same place, but at different scale (I don't know yet if I'll mark the place of the "smaller" bookmark on the larger one... but I've started with the little scale and I choose the design of a marine chart...

Hope it will end with something not too bad...

Meanwhile, here's the 


### LATEST WIP ###

----------


## Sironae

i am looking forwart to see the other bookmarkts to get the idea closer :-)

----------


## ThomasR

Joel, I knew if you joined the fun that you'd give us some fortified piece  :Wink:

----------


## - JO -

Yeah, I know... I'm so predictible...

but as long as I draw, I prefer to draw subjects that I love to draw...

speaking of which... a little update before sleeping time...


### Latest WIP ###

----------


## Mouse

I love your fortifications  :Very Happy:

----------


## - JO -

So... here's the first one finished...

### Latest WIP ###


Two to go !

----------


## Mouse

Nice one Jo!   :Very Happy: 

Are we going to be zooming in on the actual fort, or part of Gellewyn?

----------


## - JO -

Nope... Zooming out !

----------


## Mouse

So is it a city map next then?

----------


## - JO -

Well, you see almost all of the city now... The next one gives a better idea of the area around the city

----------


## Mouse

A regional map, then.  Excellent!  I await with interest  :Very Happy:

----------


## ChickPea

Nice work, Jo! It's fantastic how much detail you've included in a relatively small space, yet everything's still clear and legible. The fortified area looks great.  :Very Happy:

----------


## - JO -

> Nice work, Jo! It's fantastic how much detail you've included in a relatively small space, yet everything's still clear and legible. The fortified area looks great.


Thanks ChickpPea ! 
I hope I can keep this legibility in the two larger scale bookmarks !
I just wish I had more time to draw maps...

----------


## DanielHasenbos

Very nice Jo! And I look forward to seeing you do the regional bookmark! (:

----------


## Chashio

Lovely  :Smile: 
That works really well.
Looking forward to the next one!

'more time to draw maps'  Yes indeed.

----------


## - JO -

Thanks... 
I started the second one on a new thread

----------


## Ilanthar

Nice job! I like the style.

----------

